# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Power Mill 2016 FULL Licence

## hoahong102

Show tý lấy cảm hứng

*
1 nhận xét sơ bộ,* ***** theo kiểu giả usb của bạn là Usb chìa khóa giống bản 2012...bản này có vẻ ổn hơn ko bị lỗi out (tạm thời thấy vậy), chạy nhẹ nhàng, có vẻ hơn bản 2012

*2 hướng dẫn cơ bản:*
- Download bằng[torrents-club.org].t38303.rar:
*3 Cài đặt*
- Cài đặt: PowerMILL_2016_SP10 +Exchange_2016_R3(chuyển đổi định dạng file) +PostProcessor_2015_SP1(chỉnh sửa Postprocess)+DuctPost_1.5.25(hỗ trợ Postprocess cơ bản)
-*****:
+ Trước tiên là bạn phải có 1 cái USB( xịn là tốt nhất) USB phải "with the controller Alcor", kiểm tra bằng : ChipGenius.exe nếu ra chữ "Controller Vendor: Alcor Micro" là ok => nếu USB ko ổn có một cách khác các bạn chịu khó làm theo hướng dẫn bằng tiếng anh trong mục ***** file : readme_en.pdf


Tiếp theo là
+ Mở file: Rework_1.0.0.2.exe chọn dòng có chữ Ready, nhấn Start=> rút usb ra cắm lại





*Cuối cùng quan trọng nhất*
+ Mở file MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe, chọn 3....(nếu hỏi yes or no thì 'Y' enter   =>restart máy tính( lúc này windows sẽ hoạt động ở test mod), Mở lại: MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe lại chọn 3 và ấn 'Y' enter (3 hay 4 lần gì đó)....sau đó mở lại MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe, ấn 1 và cài sefnet nhớ allow khi window cảnh báo.**** *mục này phải làm cẩn thận ăn thua là mục này*


Xong rùi giờ tận hưởng thôi, nhớ khi nào dùng thì phải cắm USB, nếu ko nó báo not connec servo....gì đó, kiểu phải cắm chìa khóa khi dùng ấy mà

PS/ bạn phải sử dụng postprocess mới mới xuất file Gcode được, cài đặt phần mềm *Delcam postprocess 2015* chuyển đổi và chinh sửa post cũ của *ductpost 1525* roi lưu lại ở đuôi mới:VD đuôi cũ *fanuc15m.opt* đuôi mới là *fanuc18m_t.pmoptz*

post cho fanuc
fanuc18m.rar

MK đÂY MK_0.7.2_64bit.rar

----------

anhbanngo, anhcos, biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, vanlam1102, vovtman

----------


## jimmyli

bản này chỉ có 64bit thôi hã bạn, không có bản 32bit à  :Frown:

----------


## hoahong102

mình có 2 máy tính một cái dùng windows 32 bit 1 cái dùng 64 bít, cũng muốn có bản power mill 2016 32 bit mà chưa thấy có chỗ nào cho download ( hay là  các phần mềm mới giờ ko hỗ trợ 32 bít nữa ấy)

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy đối với máy bàn hay máy xách tay, thì khi sử dụng bắt phần mềm bắt buộc phải có chuột để thao tác

Nền dùng chuột usb thì khỏi cần tạo cái usb kia làm gì. path lại file exe theo VID của chuột thôi là được

----------


## duonghoang

--- Link torrent mà down 1.4M/s? Bình thường mấy link torrent này em thấy có vài trăm kB/s thôi, link này chắc link xịn đây  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Bác chủ cài trên win10 64bit chưa, window defense nó bụp chương trình xxx cái bụp, fải disable nó đi mới chạy được.

Đầu tiên remove ngon lành, nhưng sau đó khởi động lại không install multikey được. Restart máy với chức năng disable driver signature enforcement (có lẽ là Test mode) thì install multikey ok, chạy powermill ngon lành, thậm chí không cần usb. Nhưng restart máy lại thì mấy cái multikey kia không nhận ra được, có cắm úm vào cũng thế.

Cứ khởi động máy với chức năng disable driver signature enforcement là powermill chạy ngon lành mới chán chứ.

----------


## hoahong102

đâng xài windows 8.1 64 bit, mà cái pw mill 2016 mới thấy có bản 64 bit làm gì có thấy 32 bít
lúc XXX đến chỗ cài file  MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe bạn làm đúng hướng dẫn thì mọi chuyện ổn cả

----------


## anhcos

Cài trên 2 máy win 10 64bit thì đều bị thế cả, đã tắt antivirus hết rồi. Sẽ ngâm cứu tiếp thôi...

----------


## anhcos

Đã cài cho một máy chạy được ngon lành rồi bác chủ, máy kia cũng y chang mà không được, bó tay luôn.

----------


## biết tuốt

em hỏi ngu tí các bác
em làm xong vụ cái usb rồi , nhưng bản cài em dowload về không có cái file này MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe,
 trích lời bác thớt
Cuối cùng quan trọng nhất
+ Mở file MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe, chọn 3....(nếu hỏi yes or no thì 'Y' enter =>restart máy tính( lúc này windows sẽ hoạt động ở test mod), Mở lại: MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe lại chọn 3 và ấn 'Y' enter (3 hay 4 lần gì đó)....sau đó mở lại MK_0.7.2_64bit.exe, ấn 1 và cài sefnet nhớ allow khi window cảnh báo.**** mục này phải làm cẩn thận ăn thua là mục này

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4DSA3rxdX


bác nào có cho em xin với , thank các bác

----------


## hoahong102

vừa úp vào cuối hướng dẫn đấy bạn

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## anhcos

Bản này cài trên máy boot bằng UEFI phức tạp hơn nhiều so với boot legacy.

Muốn ***** được các bác fải vào bios disable cái secure boot đi, lúc đó chương trình ***** mới cài cái safenet usb key được.
Sau đó không cần cắm USB vẫn chạy được, nhưng để import file được thì cần phải đổi tên usb như trong hướng dẫn của bản 2012.

Bản 2016 này chạy không ổn định, nên dùng bản 2012, tốt nhất là 2010 thôi các bác.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## quoctuyen

ai không biết lên dùng loại nào thì có thể dùng USB Kingston
mình đã test 5 cái USB loại này dùng rất ok, bản 2016 đc cái cài đặt không phức tạp như 2012

----------


## suu_tam

Tất cả USB thì may vẫn hơn khôn bởi vì tùy lô nó nhà sản xuất nó chọn chip làm nhà cung cấp.
Ví dụ mấy con DT101 G2 - 8GB - USB 2.0 như của bác em có mấy con nhưng nó là của Innostor chứ không phải Alcor.
Bác mua đúng lô dùng OK thì bác nên mua thêm vài con nữa để dành hoặc để cho anh em khác.

----------


## hoahong102

mình dùng bản 2016 rất ổn định, chưa bị out phát nào...nếu các bạn làm đúng windows sẽ luôn hoạt động ở chế độ *test mode* dù khởi động hay tắt máy khi bật lại nó vẫn Tự động vào test mod mà mình ko cần can thiệp gì, bạn sẽ thấy dòng chữ đó(*test mode window ABC build XYZ)*kèm tên bản win bạn đang dùng bên góc phải màn hình

Lưu ý luôn luôn cắm USB khi dùng power mill 2016 , mỗi khi tính toán hay xuất file mà ko có usb nó báo canot conect server, máy sẽ đơ đôi chút, cắm usb vào là ổn
phiên bản 2016 có mục phá Vortex ngay chỗ chọn offset hoặc reaster ấy chính là chạy hispeed chạy cái này mình thấy rất thông minh phá thô các hố lớn, sâu bằng dao nhỏ rất hiệu quả, không cần phải spindle khủng với cao tốc hay máy quá xịn đâu, cái kiểu này ăn theo phương ngang các lớp phôi mỏng đều nên S F phù hợp với lượng ăn phôi của dao là Ok....vd máy khỏe ăn ngập dao với lượng ăn mỗi me 0.1, máy yếu dao cùn ăn 1/2 dao mỗi me ăn 0,05 thôi.....

----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## dungtb

Power mill vẫn rất bá đạo trong nghề cam quít :Smile: 
Có mấy anh mới như rihnocam có bác nào thử qua chưa

----------


## suu_tam

Em dùng máy tầu, ở khu vực gần Phù Khê Đồng Kỵ, đất chợ máy đục tàu.
Các máy nó đều dùng cho nghành gỗ, bộ điều khiển tàu. Nên cũng dùng các chương trình của tàu cũng quen.
Em thì dùng của bọn jingdiaosoft thấy rất ưng.
Quan điểm cá nhân là ưng nhất, ưng hơn cả powermil, rhinocam, mastercam,...

Nếu đến thời điểm này tại Việt Nam về phù điêu gỗ thì chắc chắn jdpaint của jingdao soft đã đang là số 1 rồi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cam giờ gần như nhau cả thôi các cụ ợ. Em vẫn dùng mastercam khắc dấu, jd với artcam phay đồ cơ khí có chết ai đâu. Mỗi cái khoản HSM tìm trong artcam và jd chưa thấy, chứ PM với MCX.. chỉ khác nhau cái tên gọi thôi.

----------


## suu_tam

Em còn không biết HSM là gì bác ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

HSM là high speed machining .... nôm na là phương pháp gia công tốc độ cao.

Cái món này chỉ được xài và có lợi thế trong phay thô thôi , ví dụ phay lổ , phay pocket , không gian bậc lớn , rộng rãi ...... nếu đi dao theo truyền thống thì không hiệu quả bằng ( ăn từng lớp và lặp lại ) , còn HSM chơi 1 phát sâu hết me dao , liếm lia lịa từng lớp mỏng mỏng .

Ngoài ra thì HSM cũng chẳng có gì ghê gớm hơn vì những công đoạn phay mặt , phay tinh .... cũng chẳng có gì thay đổi

----------


## suu_tam

À Phần High Speed ạ.
Vậy cho em hỏi khi dùng cái đó thì nó sẽ làm công việc gì, nói tóm lại đặc điểm nhận dạng khi có nó và không có nó.

----------


## hoahong102

cách giải thích tốt nhất là bạn xem video HSM ví dụ từ khóa: delcam vortex

----------


## suu_tam

> cách giải thích tốt nhất là bạn xem video HSM ví dụ từ khóa: delcam vortex


vortex thì những bản sau này mới có. Còn High Speed thì có từ xưa.
Nếu như bác nói giống nhau thì vortex đây còn là mới và đặc biệt.

----------


## Nam CNC

nói nôm na là gần đây ( vài năm thôi ) người ta mới ứng dụng cái món gia công dao liếm lia lịa , ăn ngập me thôi , nhớ mang máng đâu người ta tính toán tối ưu để con dao khi ăn vào phôi thì phân ăn phôi chỉ chiếm dưới mấy chục độ ( hình tròn tiết diện dao ) để dao ít sinh nhiệt khi gia công , do kiểu ăn dao là liếm liếm nên có thể tăng tốc Feedrate , đồng thời tăng F thì phải tăng S ( tua spindle ) theo nên nó mới có cái từ HSM đó.

Cách ăn vào phôi thì nó đi 1 đường ( thẳng hay cong gì đó ) rồi nó lùi về 1 miếng nhấc dao về phía đầu ăn tiếp 1 miếng , cứ như kiểu nhấp nha nhấp nhổm , kiểu này thời gian dao ăn vào phôi là gián đoạn liên tục nên sẽ hạn chế sinh nhiệt tốt , còn kiểu cũ thì có những đoạn dao ăn vào phôi chiếm 1 góc 180 độ , sau đó nhấc qua 1 bước ( step over ) ăn còn 1 góc nhỏ , nó không đều đặn do đó nó không tối ưu , chưa nói đến những nơi nó ăn 180 độ thì nhiệt sinh ra rất lớn , mà nhiệt lớn thì không tốt cho dao lẫn phôi.... dạ chém tới đây thôi chứ chưa bao giờ làm được cái file cam nào HSM , toàn kiểu cổ điển thôi à ( em chỉ biết mỗi cái artcam cơ bản nhất )

----------

suu_tam, thuhanoi

----------


## Khoa C3

> vortex thì những bản sau này mới có. Còn High Speed thì có từ xưa.
> Nếu như bác nói giống nhau thì vortex đây còn là mới và đặc biệt.


vortex chỉ là 1 cái tên, có hàng chục kiểu chạy HSM khác nhau tùy vào phá như thế nào: hốc hở hay kín, ăn từ trong ra hay ngoài vào, hình dạng đối xứng hay bất đối xứng, 2D hay 3D...

----------


## cuongmay

> nói nôm na là gần đây ( vài năm thôi ) người ta mới ứng dụng cái món gia công dao liếm lia lịa , ăn ngập me thôi , nhớ mang máng đâu người ta tính toán tối ưu để con dao khi ăn vào phôi thì phân ăn phôi chỉ chiếm dưới mấy chục độ ( hình tròn tiết diện dao ) để dao ít sinh nhiệt khi gia công , do kiểu ăn dao là liếm liếm nên có thể tăng tốc Feedrate , đồng thời tăng F thì phải tăng S ( tua spindle ) theo nên nó mới có cái từ HSM đó.
> 
> Cách ăn vào phôi thì nó đi 1 đường ( thẳng hay cong gì đó ) rồi nó lùi về 1 miếng nhấc dao về phía đầu ăn tiếp 1 miếng , cứ như kiểu nhấp nha nhấp nhổm , kiểu này thời gian dao ăn vào phôi là gián đoạn liên tục nên sẽ hạn chế sinh nhiệt tốt , còn kiểu cũ thì có những đoạn dao ăn vào phôi chiếm 1 góc 180 độ , sau đó nhấc qua 1 bước ( step over ) ăn còn 1 góc nhỏ , nó không đều đặn do đó nó không tối ưu , chưa nói đến những nơi nó ăn 180 độ thì nhiệt sinh ra rất lớn , mà nhiệt lớn thì không tốt cho dao lẫn phôi.... dạ chém tới đây thôi chứ chưa bao giờ làm được cái file cam nào HSM , toàn kiểu cổ điển thôi à ( em chỉ biết mỗi cái artcam cơ bản nhất )


vấn đề  có thời gian nghỉ nên bền hơn mình thấy có vẻ không hợp lí , giả sử mình với bác cùng phải đi bộ 10km , mình già yếu nên đi đủng đỉnh , bác trẻ khỏe nên chạy 1 lát rồi lăn ra thở ,cứ như vậy vài lần thì bác hỏng bố nó đôi dép .quay lại vấn đề dao rựa, dao ăn chậm liên tục nhiệt độ dao sẽ giữ giá trị thấp ,ap lực lên dao thấp dao mới bền chứ lâu lâu liếm 1 nhát mà muốn năng suất bằng thằng liếm liên tục thì nó phải liếm rất nhanh và mạnh ,như vậy sẽ quá tải tức thời dao tổn hại ngay lúc đó rồi thì nghỉ đâu có tác dụng gì . 
cái kiểu ăn sâu mà mỏng này mình chỉ tiếc dao khi phay sắt thôi chứ phay kim loại màu chạy kiểu này năng suất rất cao đó bác .

----------


## cuongmay

> vortex chỉ là 1 cái tên, có hàng chục kiểu chạy HSM khác nhau tùy vào phá như thế nào: hốc hở hay kín, ăn từ trong ra hay ngoài vào, hình dạng đối xứng hay bất đối xứng, 2D hay 3D...


bác khoa biết bên CREO không , bên đó chạy chế độ này nó gọi là constan-load nhưng không biết có sai thiết lập gì không mình thấy nó không thông minh như mấy video bác pos , nó nhấc dao nhiều quá nên tốn nhiều thời gian rút dao , đã vậy vì ăn sâu quá nên gặp dốc thoai thoải nó sinh ra bậc thang rất lớn , phải chạy thêm công doạn khử bậc thang nữa nên rốt cuộc chạy 1 bộ khuôn ra cũng chẳng nhanh hơn được bao nhiêu so với phá thô truyền thống dùng dao lớn ăn dày .

----------


## hoahong102

> vấn đề  có thời gian nghỉ nên bền hơn mình thấy có vẻ không hợp lí , giả sử mình với bác cùng phải đi bộ 10km , mình già yếu nên đi đủng đỉnh , bác trẻ khỏe nên chạy 1 lát rồi lăn ra thở ,cứ như vậy vài lần thì bác hỏng bố nó đôi dép .quay lại vấn đề dao rựa, dao ăn chậm liên tục nhiệt độ dao sẽ giữ giá trị thấp ,ap lực lên dao thấp dao mới bền chứ lâu lâu liếm 1 nhát mà muốn năng suất bằng thằng liếm liên tục thì nó phải liếm rất nhanh và mạnh ,như vậy sẽ quá tải tức thời dao tổn hại ngay lúc đó rồi thì nghỉ đâu có tác dụng gì . 
> cái kiểu ăn sâu mà mỏng này mình chỉ tiếc dao khi phay sắt thôi chứ phay kim loại màu chạy kiểu này năng suất rất cao đó bác .


cách giải thích của bạn giống kiểu  nói người lái được máy cày thì lái phi thuyền có xá gì! HSM đã kiểm chứng bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu và bởi phần mềm....những chuyện giảm nhiệt dao, năng suất cao, bền dao là không phải bàn cãi, mọi người ở đây nói cũng căn cứ vào những công bố của những hãng uy tín là chính và suy luận chỉ là một phần thôi
HMS rất ít rút dao theo chiều Z, trừ khi thông số chưa đúng

----------


## cuongmay

> cách giải thích của bạn giống kiểu  nói người lái được máy cày thì lái phi thuyền có xá gì! HSM đã kiểm chứng bởi các chuyên gia hàng đầu và bởi phần mềm....những chuyện giảm nhiệt dao, năng suất cao, bền dao là không phải bàn cãi, mọi người ở đây nói cũng căn cứ vào những công bố của những hãng uy tín là chính và suy luận chỉ là một phần thôi
> HMS rất ít rút dao theo chiều Z, trừ khi thông số chưa đúng


cái vụ năng suất cao thì rõ ràng rồi . còn vụ bền dao thì phải tùy theo cách so sánh . ví như bác ăn ngập me dao ,mỗi đoạn me tham gia cắt 1 khoảng ngắn thì dao phải bền hơn truyền thống dao ăn liên tục là chắc rồi nhưng giả sử so về mức độ tiêu hao dao thì phải tính trên nguyên con dao . ví dụ như con dao thép gió 16mm mình thường phá thô với s1000 f1400 step-over 14mm step-depth 1.2mm khoảng 1.5h mài 1 lần như vậy tuổi bền con dao khoảng trên 30h mới gần hết me để mài , bóc được khoảng trên 200kg phôi (ước lượng thôi mấy hôm nữa mình sẽ phay cái khuôn hạng nặng sẽ đo cụ thể) không biết con dao ấy chạy hsm thì sẽ đựơc bao lâu,bóc tách được bao nhiêu phôi.
kinh nghiệm gia công chưa nhiều mà toàn tiếp xúc với hàng chợ nên mình chỉ muốn tranh luận xem ưu khuyết của mỗi kiểu chạy để cải tiến thôi .
toàn chuyện không liên quan đến topic của bác,vì đang thắc mác cái vụ này nên hay nhào vô , xin lỗi nếu làm loãng topic của bác nhé.

----------


## CKD

Tính tuổi của dao, chẵng ai tính dao mài lại cả các cụ ạ. Vì nếu không có máy mài thì mà làm thế nào?
Vậy nên hiệu suất sử dụng của dao là với cùng con dao ấy, chạy bóc tách được khối vật liệu là bao nhiêu? Trong thời gian bao nhiêu? Rồi quăng con dao thì mới có cơ sở là so sánh.
Cũng vì mài nó cũng gây mất nhiều thời gian, và nhất là thợ lành nghề.. nên nó mới phát minh ra dao chip, thay chip sẽ nhanh và đơn giản hơn nhiều.
Và cũng vì mài nó khó khăn nên cái máy mài nó chẵng rẻ, mài bán tự động còn đắt hơn nhiều.
Nếu dao đã mài lại, về lý thuyết được xem như dao mới (tất nhiên không thể như mới). Nhưng với sự can thiệp thì có thể cắt được như mới.

Ngoài ra tại sao người ta làm dao có me dài, me ngắn? Bước tiến dao cũng khác nhau? Vật liệu dao khác nhau và tất nhiên là giá cũng khác nhau.
Đó là vì tùy theo vật liệu, chế độ gia công v.v... mà chọn dao cho phù hợp nhất. Điều kiện của ta không có dao mà chọn thì bàn làm gì cái này?

Mình là mình không có mài lại dao. Tại sao?
- Nếu cắt mỏng không thì không tính. Nếu cắt với chiều sâu gần bằng chiều dài me thì cắt kiểu gì me dao cũng mòn, chỉ là mòn ít hơn  phần stepdown thôi. Đó là chưa nói chạy rãnh áp lực lên dao lớn, dể va chạm sinh rung động.
- Nếu cắt hết me thì không có gì phải bàn.
Mà để mài me dao thì.. thôi mình chẵng bàn vì cái máy ấy nó quá đắt so với số dao mà mình đã dùng. Ai dùng nhiều dao và dao xịn giá cao thì có thể vẫn là giải pháp hợp lý.

Còn HSM, Vortex v.v... thật sự mang lại hiệu quả tất nhiên phải trên máy khủng & tốc độ cao rồi. Còn nói về việc vận dụng thì tùy người thôi, giảm tải cho máy, bền dao (như của mình, không có mài tận dụng) thì mình chấp nhận. Với máy chậm, do việc phải hồi dao nên thời gian chạy máy sẽ có thể tăng lên. Nhưng với máy chậm nó có kỹ thuật khác.. đó là chấp nhận dao chạy thuận/nghịch (trái/phải) trong chu trình. Khi dó dao cứ liếm tới, không hồi dao như cách bình thường. Tất nhiên cách này phải giảm bớt ưu điểm của việc chạy dao nghịch rồi  :Smile: .

Còn năng suất? Mình chẵng bàn đến mấy cái vi déo vì sẽ có thể phản biện là nó cố tình làm để quảng cáo. Với mình nó thật sự hiệu quả về thời gian. Còn ai bảo thời gian quá rẻ... thì mình. chịu.
Còn tại sao có kỹ thuật chạy dao mới mà làm nhiều thì máy mài vẫn hữu dụng? Vì có phải lúc nào ta cũng chạy được hết dao đâu. Phần còn lại vẫn tốt chán. Vậy nên tận dụng vẫn là giải pháp tiết kiệm. Mà mài thì mài luôn me mới đúng về lý thuyết.. chứ chỉ mài mặt đầu thì chủ yếu chạy phả mặt thôi.

----------

hoahong102

----------


## CKD

@cuongmay
Bác giúp em khai thông mấy ý này với. Em chưa làm đến mức này nên lấy làm khó hiểu lắm ạ.

Bác bảo dao dài 16mm, chạy stepdown 1.2mm, mài sau mỗi 1.5h thì dùng được 30h. Mà phay là chủ yếu chu trình cắt ngang, vậy phần me sẽ bị hao mòn ở 1.2mm phần đầu là chủ yếu, phần phía trên vẫn có ảnh hưởng nếu chiều sâu cắt tăng lên.
Vậy mài mặt đầu và mài luôn 1.2mm chiều dài dao (giả thuyết không mài được me dao) Vậy dao dài 16mm chỉ mài được 13 lần là chẵng còn gì để mài. Lấy đâu mà chạy được 30h.
Còn nếu mài cạnh dao ở phần 1.2mm (thường là côn lại) thì đã phá hỏng hình học của dao.. nên nếu chỉ dùng chạy phá thì không có gì để bàn. Mà phá hỏng hình học dao chạy ra sẽ không đúng với mẫu trên cad/cam.. nên dùng thì dùng nhưng coi nó như là mẹo để vượt qua khó khăn, không không xem nó như giải pháp được.

Còn nếu có đủ điều kiện để mài luôn me dao.. thì với cách chạy nào cũng sẽ là bình thường vì... mài cả me thì cách nào nhanh & nhẹ tải cho dao thì thể hiện rỏ ưu điểm rồi còn gì. Đó là lý do mà lệnh offset đường kính dao nó có tác dụng.

Lại nói riêng về phá thô.. thì tụi bạn em, chuyên làm khuôn mẫu.
Tụi ấy phát thô bằng dao to nhất có thể, rồi chạy dao nhỏ hơn để bóc tiếp những phần còn lại. Vì phá với dao to mà lại cũ nên giai đoạn này máy nó gào kinh khủng, phá máy lắm. Vì thế công đoạn này được ưu tiên cho những máy cũ mà khỏe  :Wink: .

Mà lý do em tham gia tranh luận là để hiểu thêm chứ chẵng mong hơn thua gì. Vì trình & kinh nghiệm còn non kém lắm. Nhưng em thích cái gì cũng phải rỏ ràng và có lý do của nó.  :Smile:

----------


## cuongmay

> @cuongmay
> Bác giúp em khai thông mấy ý này với. Em chưa làm đến mức này nên lấy làm khó hiểu lắm ạ.
> 
> Bác bảo dao dài 16mm, chạy stepdown 1.2mm, mài sau mỗi 1.5h thì dùng được 30h. Mà phay là chủ yếu chu trình cắt ngang, vậy phần me sẽ bị hao mòn ở 1.2mm phần đầu là chủ yếu, phần phía trên vẫn có ảnh hưởng nếu chiều sâu cắt tăng lên.
> Vậy mài mặt đầu và mài luôn 1.2mm chiều dài dao (giả thuyết không mài được me dao) Vậy dao dài 16mm chỉ mài được 13 lần là chẵng còn gì để mài. Lấy đâu mà chạy được 30h.
> Còn nếu mài cạnh dao ở phần 1.2mm (thường là côn lại) thì đã phá hỏng hình học của dao.. nên nếu chỉ dùng chạy phá thì không có gì để bàn. Mà phá hỏng hình học dao chạy ra sẽ không đúng với mẫu trên cad/cam.. nên dùng thì dùng nhưng coi nó như là mẹo để vượt qua khó khăn, không không xem nó như giải pháp được.
> 
> Còn nếu có đủ điều kiện để mài luôn me dao.. thì với cách chạy nào cũng sẽ là bình thường vì... mài cả me thì cách nào nhanh & nhẹ tải cho dao thì thể hiện rỏ ưu điểm rồi còn gì. Đó là lý do mà lệnh offset đường kính dao nó có tác dụng.
> 
> ...


mọi điều đúng như bác nói ,mình dùng dao phi 16 me dài khoảng 30mm , ngay khi mới mua mình đã mài nó thành dao côn góc và trên cam cũng khai báo như vậy rồi,vậy nên khi cùn chỉ mài chút ít mặt đầu và cạnh côn thôi ,dao mài bằng máy 2 đá nên nên chạy ra biên dạng chắc chắn sai nhưng đằng nào sau đó cũng còn công đoạn vét góc , bán tinh,tinh nên chính xác vẫn bảo đảm . mình chạy khuôn to giá rẻ nên thấy chạy như thế là hiệu quả nhất còn lại tùy  yêu cầu công việc mà chọn cách chạy khác ah. 
mình chạy kiểu chợ búa tiền dao nó ăn thẳng vào túi mình nên mới thế chứ các hãng mà làm vậy thì tiền lương nhân viên quá tiền dao .

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì phải thử mới biết được cái nào ngon hơn ạ.
Khối lượng cắt nó liên quan giữa diện tích & chiều sâu. Vậy nên nếu không phù hợp thì cũng khó mà bảo là cái nào hơn.

Nhưng theo quan điểm riêng thì dao HSS không quá đắt, xịn tí cũng rẻ hơn carbid nhiều. Vậy nên việc bỏ nhiều thời gian để mài lại thì trừ khi tự cho rằng, mình không mài thì cũng chẵng làm gì nên rẻ. Chứ nếu tính thời gian & chi phí thì phải nghĩ nhiều hơn. Điều khác để lưu ý là thời gian phôi trên máy, máy cũ khấu hao rẻ thì không là gì. Nhưng với máy mới thì chi phí cao hơn nó lại khác.
Có thể bảo rằng chạy kiểu HSM thì máy nó phải chạy nhiều hơn, hao mòn máy nhiều hơn... cái này em nghĩ phải phân tích kỹ lại à. Em có làm bài test để thử chế độ gia công, cả làm luôn test thực tế. Thì thấy thời gian vận hành máy lâu hơn (cố tình chỉnh để chạy với Feed gần như nhau để so sánh) thì thấy kiểu truyền thống chậm hơn. Tức là quảng đường mà dao thật sự phải di chuyển cũng dài hơn. Thì hao mòn máy cũng lớn hơn.
Một ý khác là dùng chức năng mô phỏng để tính tải thì thấy HSM cho tải ổn định và mức trung bình là thấp hơn kiểu truyền thống. Nên em tin là nó có nhiều ưu điểm hơn.

----------


## muathulabay

> Show tý lấy cảm hứng
> Đính kèm 21448
> *
> 1 nhận xét sơ bộ,* ***** theo kiểu giả usb của bạn là Usb chìa khóa giống bản 2012...bản này có vẻ ổn hơn ko bị lỗi out (tạm thời thấy vậy), chạy nhẹ nhàng, có vẻ hơn bản 2012
> 
> *2 hướng dẫn cơ bản:*
> - Download bằngĐính kèm 21453:
> *3 Cài đặt*
> - Cài đặt: PowerMILL_2016_SP10 +Exchange_2016_R3(chuyển đổi định dạng file) +PostProcessor_2015_SP1(chỉnh sửa Postprocess)+DuctPost_1.5.25(hỗ trợ Postprocess cơ bản)
> ...


Cho mình hỏi tí, Cái này có cài được trên win 10 64 bit không nhỉ, Mình cài thử mà mãi không được, Thông cảm vì mình là người chưa sử dụng cái này bao giờ, bây giờ có ông anh quan tâm nên mình tìm hiểu.

----------


## manhnguyen

> Cho mình hỏi tí, Cái này có cài được trên win 10 64 bit không nhỉ, Mình cài thử mà mãi không được, Thông cảm vì mình là người chưa sử dụng cái này bao giờ, bây giờ có ông anh quan tâm nên mình tìm hiểu.


Bạn muốn nó chạy được thì bật cái trình chống virus của microsoft lên rồi tắt chế độ quét realtime,sau đó cho pm uống thuốc ->uống xong thì bạn vào phần chống virus kia thêm file multikey.sys vào mục ngoại trừ không quét tới sau đó save lại rồi khởi động lại máy.Chúc thành công

----------


## suu_tam

Delcam đã về tay ông lớn Autodesk rồi. Đã có Autodesk POWERMILL 2017
Tất cả các chương trình của Autodesk Cr đầu rất sẵn, mọi người bỏ powermill 2016 mà qua 2017 dùng cho nó mới.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## ThienTrinh

usb alcor ! em muốn thì usb có dùng chíp alcor, loại theo readme_en.pdf chỉ đã hết hàng rồi. bây giờ toàn ra hàng 8gh là chủ yếu. anh nào biết usb nào chíp alcor mà còn hàng cho em xin cái tên với mã chính xác để em mua với, có ảnh thì càng tốt  :Smile: )))

----------


## ThienTrinh

usb alcor ! em muốn thì usb có dùng chíp alcor, loại theo readme_en.pdf chỉ đã hết hàng rồi. bây giờ toàn ra hàng 8gh là chủ yếu. anh nào biết usb nào chíp alcor mà còn hàng cho em xin cái tên với mã chính xác để em mua với, có ảnh thì càng tốt  :Smile: )))

----------


## manhnguyen

> usb alcor ! em muốn thì usb có dùng chíp alcor, loại theo readme_en.pdf chỉ đã hết hàng rồi. bây giờ toàn ra hàng 8gh là chủ yếu. anh nào biết usb nào chíp alcor mà còn hàng cho em xin cái tên với mã chính xác để em mua với, có ảnh thì càng tốt )))


Dùng luôn bản 2017 cho gọn nhẹ khỏi phải usb làm gì bạn

----------


## tranduy

> Show tý lấy cảm hứng
> Đính kèm 21448
> *
> 1 nhận xét sơ bộ,* ***** theo kiểu giả usb của bạn là Usb chìa khóa giống bản 2012...bản này có vẻ ổn hơn ko bị lỗi out (tạm thời thấy vậy), chạy nhẹ nhàng, có vẻ hơn bản 2012
> 
> *2 hướng dẫn cơ bản:*
> - Download bằngĐính kèm 21453:
> *3 Cài đặt*
> - Cài đặt: PowerMILL_2016_SP10 +Exchange_2016_R3(chuyển đổi định dạng file) +PostProcessor_2015_SP1(chỉnh sửa Postprocess)+DuctPost_1.5.25(hỗ trợ Postprocess cơ bản)
> ...


anh có thể cho em xin file post processor và file ductpost riêng được ko ạ?

----------


## vukhoi

em mới cài cái phần mềm geomagic design X mà không tìm thấy phần xoay đối tượng chỗ nào bác nào biết chỉ em với.
em chỉ thấy phần xoay 90 độ thôi chứ không thấy tùy chỉnh xoay.

----------


## dungtb

Phần mềm này chắc ít người dùng bác ạ nên hơi khó chỉ cho bác

----------


## trieungocnc

cho tôi hỏi chút tạo cái usb ấy như thế nào nhỉ. đọc vẫn không hiểu lắm. nếu được cho tôi xin sdt hỏi cho dễ dc không

----------


## thaodaitu

Trên youtube đã có hướng dẫn rồi! Không cần phải tạo USB đâu nhé!

----------

